# What's the all the Buzz then?!



## Overread (Feb 17, 2014)

Couple of bugs to oogle over! And yeah the dust spot -- why is it I only saw it after editing and uploading.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 17, 2014)

AUGH!!!


----------



## yahgiggle (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome skills nice job


----------



## Overread (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks Yahgiggle



manaheim said:


> AUGH!!!



Aww deep down you know you love em!


----------



## mmaria (Feb 18, 2014)

oh noooo!!!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm with bigglesworth, nice work.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 18, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> I'm with bigglesworth, nice work.



oh Eric, I'm in the office. Burst out laughing when read this!

Thank you!


----------



## yahgiggle (Feb 18, 2014)

yeah look down just to remind everyone about my new nickname lol


----------



## Overread (Feb 19, 2014)

Haha! 

Thanks for the compliments and laughs guys!


----------



## sleist (Feb 19, 2014)

Awesome dust bunny.  Knew it couldn't be a D600 because there's only one.
Oh - the fly is nice too.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh No another insect master photographer, Ok another flame thrower on order.  Seriously though, outstanding shots. Hey #1 looks 3D like.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 19, 2014)

Very nice and crazy close.  What lens may I ask?


----------



## 71M (Feb 19, 2014)

Excellent


----------



## Overread (Feb 20, 2014)

Many thanks for the compliments all 

As for the lens I honestly forget as I took these a while ago, EXIF says 70mm which means they were likely taken with the Sigma 70mm f2.8 macro - based on the magnification I likely also had a Sigma 1.4TC attached as well. I often do with the 1:1 macro lenses as the shift into 1.4:1 magnification gives a nice boost that helps resolve and bring out the segmented eyes on most flies whilst at the same time the image quality is hardly affected (and since light is flash driven exposure isn't affected).


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 20, 2014)

Really Nice! That last guy looks familiar. I think he crashed my 4th of July picnic. 
Opps...4th of July might still be a little touchy with you folks over the pond :mrgreen:


----------



## twinrivers19 (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks Rick and Twin! 



Rick58 said:


> Really Nice! That last guy looks familiar. I think he crashed my 4th of July picnic.
> Opps...4th of July might still be a little touchy with you folks over the pond :mrgreen:



Naw only because you get two "turkey day parties" a year and we only get one


----------

